# Thermacell?



## longbowdave1 (May 25, 2010)

opening of the archery season here goes hand and hand with lots of skeeters. i really enjoy the first weeks of the season but those skeeters can eat a guy alive. i have never used a thermacell, i know many of you have, do they work? do they spook game with the scent?  i read that they where actually developed fo military use and our troops use  them all over the world.


----------



## jdrawdy (May 25, 2010)

I don't go in the woods without mine.  These swamps down here have skeeters the size of turkeys, and the thermacell is the only way i can tolerate huting in them.  All  kidding aside they work, but the wind does affect how good it will work.  With no wind, no problem, but in a good stiff breeze, i have had them land right on top of the thermacell.  my opinion is it will be the best 20 bucks you spend.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 25, 2010)

i think i will pick one up as well as holster for it. i plan on doing a majority of ground hunting, so it would be great to have one.
 i picked up a small table top thermacell lantern, i plan on testing it when i shoot the bows in my yard. skeeters aren't bad yet, but it's only a matter of time before they are a real pain!


----------



## SOS (May 25, 2010)

Best thing since sliced white bread!  The best response to whether they spook game or not was, "Doesn't scare deer any worse than you sitting in your stand flapping your arms like a spastic buzzard!"  Been there...done that.  There is a slight scent but I doubt any worse than stinky ole' you!


----------



## hogdgz (May 25, 2010)

I want go in the woods without mine!!!  Its awesome


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 25, 2010)

Don't leave home without it. If you could select one item out of  that mound of stuff, we are led to believe we need to go hunting, a thermacell would be your best choice.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 25, 2010)

steve,
i know what you are saying about the swatting action! one skeeter can drive you crazy as your trying your best to ignore him.

chase,
 i figured with all the time you folks spends in the swamps, your a pretty good test for them!

 josh,
 is that the latest arrival to your family in your avatar pic? congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (May 25, 2010)

I used one for a few years.  Even keeps the sandgnats away on Sapelo!


----------



## Elbow (May 25, 2010)

I'll be purchasing one of those as well when I get out there!

I tried some natural stuff,with citronella in it......uhmmm...yeah I was dinner and dessert for a bunch of skeeters in Yosemite area out here...my sisters boyfriend noticed I was bleeding on my back through my shirt that is how bad it was!
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 25, 2010)

i have seen them at the local wally world for about 23$, refills bout 7$,  and holsters on evil bay for bout 15$.


----------



## gurn (May 25, 2010)

Just bought one this spring and the skeeders are now comning out in full force. Gonna havta break it out and give it a try.
Maybe that should be the next GON trad contest. Skeeder shootin.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 25, 2010)

short stop,
thanks for the tip, i'd like to hear a little more about how you did the refill.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 25, 2010)

gurn said:


> Next GON trad contest. Skeeder shootin.



TNGirl said we should have one ...But themz skeeters had to be pank..
Haven't found any of themz yet!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 25, 2010)

Thermocell will not do you wrong; ask DPoole. 

Last I checked, Cabelas had 2 Units for $27.00 (Bargain Cave)
3Rivers has the best price on holsters ($11.50)
SportsmanGuide has the best price on the large refill kits
"R4" 4 cannisters, 12 pads $17.65 per kit

Time to stock up!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 25, 2010)

thanks for the info jeff.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 25, 2010)

do any of you use them when you go to 3-d shoots?


----------



## LanceColeman (May 25, 2010)

Dude,

You're on the GEORGIA outdoor network. You gonna be hard pressed to find any of us that do NOT use them!! Spikes is the only one I know of. And he uses 100% deet... man that stuff cooks my skin just thinkin about it.


----------



## gurn (May 25, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> TNGirl said we should have one ...But themz skeeters had to be pank..
> Haven't found any of themz yet!



Well thats easy enough.
What you will need
One old stray mutt
Some Deet 
One can of cheap pink paint.
Lawn Chair
Favorite beverage.

Directions

Tie old mutt to fence post, or similar object.
Tie legs of old mutt together to restrict unnessary movement
Apply Deet to your skin per instructions on package.

Place lawn chair located within arms reach of old mutt.

Set in chair.

Shake pink paint per instruction on can.

Drink favorite beverage while waitting for old mutt to become infested with skeeders.

When fully infested, quickly spray entrie old mutt with pink paint before skeeders have vacated.

Find new old mutt, and repete process daily. Always using new old mutt, till local area has required number of pank skeeders.

Helpfull Hint. 
Using a new old mutt is very important, as previously sprayed ones will not attrak many new skidders.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 26, 2010)

that's funny gurn.

lance,
 that's why i'm asking lance, your skeeter experts. we have e'm just as bad up here. i ususally have to run from the truck to house when they are in full force, that gets all four cheeks and a couple of chins shaking!


----------



## RogerB (May 26, 2010)

Short Stop,
Please give more info on refilling. What kind of needle (sewing or hypo) what do your hold with the pliars, and how do you make a seal to keep the butane from leaking out. When I purchase refills I always end up with extra pads when the butane bottles have run out.
Tks
RB


----------



## schleylures (May 26, 2010)

Step son said thermo cells did not work on afhganastan skeeters.


----------



## stick-n-string (May 26, 2010)

God's gift to bowhunters!


----------



## squirreldoghunter (May 26, 2010)

Refill instructions - Go down to post # 30.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=243245

Here's another one but a little more involved. The first way is a whole lot simpler.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=424581

I remember bowhunting on Ft. Stewart back in the early 80's wearing thick clothes and a full headnet over a boonie hat (probably looked like a beekeeper) and the skeeters would be so thick you could barely see, or hear for that matter from all the buzzing. I can't imagine doing that now. The Thermacell is on my turkey vest all spring and it works. You definitely won't regret buying one.


----------



## LanceColeman (May 26, 2010)

I dunno Dave. I've saw em pretty bad up North. even delt with black flies in canada.

But south Georgia, Louisiana, Florida, southern Alabama and Mississippi just have it man. You cannot apreciate or understand it until you experience it. As in sometimes  all you can hear in the woods a loud "ZZZZZZZZZZZZ" And they aint little either. Most of em can stand flat footed and rape a grown Turkey.

Last October on Horse creek I had a therma cell sitting 3" from my left shoulder with no breeze blowing... and I was getting bit on my right shoulder. Thats when thermacell number TWO came out the pack and went 3" from my right shoulder.

La. and Ms. you dare not risk it. West Nile runs pretty rampant down there.


----------



## Bowana (May 26, 2010)

I'd rather leave my bow at home than the thermocell!


----------



## Flatbow (May 26, 2010)

YES!  Get you one, you wont regret it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 26, 2010)

i have a thermacell and a holster on it's way! i'm sure it will come in handy.

lance,
 i live a stone's throw away from a 3000 acre marsh and a slow moving river. we got plenty o' skeeters here too! it ain't pretty watching them feed on us. they take the young folks back to the marsh to feed. the weak and elderly often get eaten whole ,right where they stand.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 26, 2010)

I very quickly became a thermocell believer last fall. Coming from TN, we have skeeters and such but.....never seen the like of them once I got to GA!!!!! (they weren't pank neither!!!)I took everything to heart that was told to me.....and haven't regretted that decision once. I'll probably pick up a second one myself, I coulda used it in the blind last Oct at Horsecreek myself!!! (I believe Mr. Poole woulda gave a hunnert dollars for a couple last Oct hisself!!!!) I actually started liking the scent....... they are easy to handle and change out the pads etc. You might go to the woods without enough bullets or arrows BUT never without enough pads and canisters for your thermocell!!! NEVER!!!!! I appreciate all my friends who encouraged me towards that first purchase!!!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (May 27, 2010)

I guess I am T cell spoiled. gotta T cell I usually strap to my belt, a spare n my pack, another strapped to my tree stand, one in the truck, another in the camping gear, Usually if I forget one I can lay hands on two more in less than a minute.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 27, 2010)

i'm going to spend the weekend camping with my son. i do have a small thermacall lantern that i will be trying out. uses the same pad and cannisters, this will be the first test for it. i'll let you know how it works. lots o' biting flies up there  too!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 31, 2010)

i just returned from the weekend camping trip. i used the little themacell lantern while sitting at the camp site, wow, no bites at all while by the lantern! they do work as good as you said.


----------



## dpoole (May 31, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Thermocell will not do you wrong; ask DPoole.
> 
> Last I checked, Cabelas had 2 Units for $27.00 (Bargain Cave)
> 3Rivers has the best price on holsters ($11.50)
> ...



 Bam Bam took me to Horse Creek SKETTER Heaven!!!!!!!!! aint never seen nothin like it!!!!!!!!!! Jeff saved me with the use of one of his or i would have stayed in camp.....


----------



## tbrown913 (May 31, 2010)

well, if i leave home without one, i generally buy a new one!  once you have one, you will hate yourself for not spending the 35 bucks faster!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 1, 2010)

one last question on the thermacell. the instructions say to only use the unit in a horizontal poston with the grill facing up or you will shorten the life of the unit. do any of you use it hanging vertically?


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 1, 2010)

If you are using one and think it's NOT working...just turn it off for a minute!


----------



## SC Hunter (Jun 1, 2010)

I found the butane to refill the canisters one time about two years ago.. Now i cant find it ANYWHERE at least not the one with the different tips. SS where'd you get your extra butane from?


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jun 2, 2010)

I have hung mine from my stand and my backpack on the way to my stand and it seems to work either way.  I have had my original unit for about 5 years now, it is grey made before the camo ones came out.  Still going strong.
Ward


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 2, 2010)

if your getting 5 years out of something you bought for 25$, thats a good deal. thanks for everyones help on this. i think it's going to make the early season a lot more comfortable!


----------



## TGUN (Jun 2, 2010)

Cabelas just put them on sale for 19 bucks with a holster. I picked up 2 more.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 2, 2010)

i have a cabelas about 45 minutes from the house, i may have to ride on over there. it's dangerous place to go, never easy sneaking back into the house with all those packages under my arm when i return home!


----------



## downsouth204 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Thermacell*

Being able to sit in the middle of a swamp with a million mosquitoes and black flies held at bay at a distance of 10 feet is about as good as it gets !


----------



## SOS (Jun 6, 2010)

Dave,

If on stand I lay it flat.  In the holster while still hunting, I try to prop it up on my belt horizontally, but doesn't always work.  Still running.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think anyone has mentioned this but you can buy the butane refills at walmart in the health and beauty section. These are made by Conaire for the cordless curling irons. Way cheaper that the Termocell  brand. Another great trick to try is to get 100% muskoil and drixxle it on the pads when they dry out. It works pretty good and is a dirt cheap alternative to new pads every time.
I figured this one out on a bear hunt in Northern Alberta. If it works there, it will work ANYWHERE.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Just a thought.....*

one more thought for the thermacell. would it be possible to save the scent pads once you have used them up, and store them in a zip-lock bag, throw a bottle of you favorite buck lure and let the pads soak the lure up. come the rut, put your recycled new fangled bure lure pads in mr. thermacell and attract your big ol' bucks come november? 

maybe some of you thermacell veterans have already tried this, if you have, how did it work???


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 9, 2010)

Dont use the doe in heat with the holster on your belt!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 9, 2010)

i was thinking of setting the mini lantern ( pictured in the beginning of this post) on the ground near my blind or stand with the ho-made lure.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 9, 2010)

I have one and always have it in my pack but I don't use it much.

I don't know if it is the Permanone on my clothes, the Garlic capsules I take as a part of my vitamin routine or what but I may have some buzzing around but I rarely get bothered in the woods. I get bothered more in my yard!
I use it more to stop the distracting buzzing than anything else.
I have been refilling my cannisters for a year following the instructions here. I had to order King butane online because I could never find any other that had all the little nozzles.
I am in the midst of a test on reusing the pads also. I have a good testing ground too, the little tiger skeeters in my yard will eat you up in the morning if you stir up the grass.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it's against some unwritten rule to use a modern device like a Thermacell while hunting with a long bow or recurve.  I'm pretty sure you have to do the traditional thing and swat at them.






Ok, joking aside....they are one of the greatest inventions of all time.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 9, 2010)

we had between 2 and 4 inches of rain in the last few days, i just finished a two hour ride cutting my jungle like grass. i was reaquainted with the little blood suckers tonight. i live a stones throw from a 3000 acre marsh and river. i only asked that no more than 50 skeeters bite at one time. on one vicous attack, i went to swat the swarm and crashed the tractor into the landscape planter, had to have the boy help pull me out. i now feel i am ready for the opener of bow season!!!!!!


----------

